# My first Laphroaig.



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I stopped off and picked up some Laphroaig 10 Year on the way home from work today for 29.99. At first whiff I knew that I was in for a treat. I poured myself a few ounces and added a very small ice cube made from spring water. The smell is a fantastic peat festival. I have never had an Islay Malt before and now I know what I have been missing. At first I took a few sips just to get a taste for it. The first few sips were a bit over-powering but every sip after that was perfect. After these first few sips I knew that a Bolivar Coronas Extra was going to make for a perfect pairing and I proceeded to light one up. As I type this I am smoking my Bolivar and drinking my Laphroaig 10 Year Old Scotch and I am in heaven. I have found a new friend. 
 :ss :al


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Laphroaig 10 Year old is definitely a great scotch - especially if you like a peatiness that is very pronounced. It's one of the better Islay scotches and I have enjoyed it myself but I personally prefer the Speyside scotches.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

You always remember your first, Smoked. Lahroaig is my favorite.

Then there is the Laphroaig Quarter Cask, the Laphroaig 15, and the 30, as well as the multitude of independent bottlings....Yup, welcome to a whole new slope! :bl

In all seriousness, when you polish off that bottle look for the "Cask Strength" version of the 10 year old. It is bottled straight from the oak cask it was aged in, is unfiltered, and not watered down to 43% ABV. I guarantee you'll love it!


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks guys! I am about to pour myself another and light another stogie. I usually drink the speyside or highland malts but I like this much better.


----------



## Ashes 2 Ashes (Sep 14, 2007)

Laphroaig 10 is an excellent single malt ... it was the second single malt i ever tried (i got lucky) and it's one of my favorites to this day

that said, it's hard to beat excellent rum when smoking a cigar :dr


my favorite? Havana Club 7 years dark


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Ashes 2 Ashes said:


> Laphroaig 10 is an excellent single malt ... it was the second single malt i ever tried (i got lucky) and it's one of my favorites to this day
> 
> that said, it's hard to beat excellent rum when smoking a cigar :dr
> 
> my favorite? Havana Club 7 years dark


It's on my list of things to buy for sure. I have never had good Rum before. All of the Rum that I have had has been crap.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Smoked said:


> Thanks guys! I am about to pour myself another and light another stogie. I usually drink the speyside or highland malts but I like this much better.


IMO, once you fall hard for Islays and other heavily peated scotches, they become your favorite.

Definitely also try Ardbeg, Lagavulin, Bowmore, and Caol Ila for more peaty goodness.

Talisker, although not from Islay (it's produced on the Isle of Skye) also falls into the peaty goodness profile. Also, see if you can find some Ardmore, which is a rare, peated Speyside.

Enjoy!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Smoked said:


> It's on my list of things to buy for sure. I have never had good Rum before. All of the Rum that I have had has been crap.


Good job bud. :tu:tu:al


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

adsantos13 said:


> Also, see if you can find some Ardmore, which is a rare, peated Speyside.
> 
> Enjoy!


Now there's one you don't hear about often. Although clearly "Speyside" on the map, I equate Ardmore to a truer (old time) Highland (as far as style goes).

That, of course, is based on the limited few examples I have encountered.

Good call adsantos!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chè said:


> Now there's one you don't hear about often. Although clearly "Speyside" on the map, I equate Ardmore to a truer (old time) Highland (as far as style goes).
> 
> That, of course, is based on the limited few examples I have encountered.
> 
> Good call adsantos!


True, I never know whether to call it a Speyside or a Highland...Apparently they are releasing a distillery bottling next year. Funny enough, I just googled their website and they refer to themselves as a Highland, produced in the traditional style.

All the Indep. bottlings I've tried of Ardmore were very nice. Can't wait to try the new bottling.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I think I have to drink even more of this stuff tonight so that I can buy more.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

adsantos13 said:


> True, I never know whether to call it a Speyside or a Highland...Apparently they are releasing a distillery bottling next year. Funny enough, I just googled their website and they refer to themselves as a Highland, produced in the traditional style.
> 
> All the Indep. bottlings I've tried of Ardmore were very nice. Can't wait to try the new bottling.


Yeah Highland vs. Speyside have no indisputable boundary line as to where one begins and finishes. Distilleries of Islay, Skye, Orkney etc. have seas to end any dispute as to where they technically reside.

If Highland is land above Speyside, I'd have to guess Ardmore is placed in Speyside. I do notice these days though, it appears distilleries that are remotely Highland in style tend to distinguish themselves as such. It wouldn't surprise me if the map wasn't what was the driving force but rather the style is what is being referred to - to distinguish location.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Smoked said:


> I think I have to drink even more of this stuff tonight so that I can buy more.


If you like the peat monsters, try Ardbeg.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

pnoon said:


> If you like the peat monsters, try Ardbeg.


I get paid on Friday so I will try and find some at BevMo. You guys are a bad influence.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Smoked said:


> I get paid on Friday so I will try and find some at BevMo. You guys are a bad influence.



hee hee hee


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

pnoon said:


> If you like the peat monsters, try Ardbeg.


Probably the best of the peaty Scotches is Lagavulin. Heavy smoke, but a little less phenol than the Laphroaig. A little sweeter and more refined than the standard bottlings of Ardbeg.

Speaking of Islay, I just purchased a 36 year old Bunnahabhain bottled by Duncan Taylor. I can't wait to taste this. For now, it will sit for that special occasion.


----------



## Ashes 2 Ashes (Sep 14, 2007)

i second the lagavulin ... probably my all time favorite


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Smoked said:


> It's on my list of things to buy for sure. I have never had good Rum before. All of the Rum that I have had has been crap.


Same here. I don't mind it in mixed drinks, but I just can't drink it straight. And this is coming from a guy who likes Laphroaig Scotch and Bookers Bourbon. I must like grain and not cane.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Well at 29.99 this is now my favorite Scotch. I have yet to try any other Scotches from Islay but I will. Are there any that are even more "peaty"?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Smoked said:


> Well at 29.99 this is now my favorite Scotch. I have yet to try any other Scotches from Islay but I will. Are there any that are even more "peaty"?





pnoon said:


> *If you like the peat monsters, try Ardbeg.*


:hn


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Smoked said:


> Well at 29.99 this is now my favorite Scotch. I have yet to try any other Scotches from Islay but I will. Are there any that are even more "peaty"?


I keep hearing that Ardbeg is "the peatiest", but I believe that Laphroaig and Lagavulin.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Smoked said:


> Well at 29.99 this is now my favorite Scotch. I have yet to try any other Scotches from Islay but I will. Are there any that are even more "peaty"?


Laphroaig, Ardbeg, and Lagavulin are the peatiest of the Islays. Im sure there is a ranking somewhere but I don't know for sure what the official count is. Bowmore is another Islay that has a good knock of smokiness but IMO less so than the triumvirate above.

Talisker from the Isle of Skye is definitely one for you list as well. Adds some "spiciness" to the mix.

Smoked, try the cask strength versions of the Islays for more OOOMPH!

Ardbeg Uigeadail and Laphroaig 10 Cask Strength

Sure, they are a little more expensive but they are both well over 100 proof, meaning you actually get more for your money...


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Ardbeg is the most heavily peated of malts. 

...That's until McEwan (Bruichladdich) starts releasing Octomore, some of which he described casked in the vicinity of twice Ardbeg's typical levels.
o


----------



## DaveNJ (May 3, 2004)

30 bucks! What state is this? A bottle of Laphroaig 10 goes for around 50 here in NJ at a discount store. Laphroaig is certainly distinctively Islay. Kinda like chewing on a sea-crusted piece of charcoal (in a good sort of way)


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

$29.99 is usually the price in FLA. 15 year goes to 49.99. The 15 is great much mellower, but you lose all the things I think that make the Laphroaig great by 'toning it down a bit'


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

DaveNJ said:


> 30 bucks! What state is this? A bottle of Laphroaig 10 goes for around 50 here in NJ at a discount store. Laphroaig is certainly distinctively Islay. Kinda like chewing on a sea-crusted piece of charcoal (in a good sort of way)


This is in California but the only place that has it at that price is Trader Joes.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I know you've heard a fair bit about the Lagavulin already, but I'm going to have to throw my vote in as well. Also worth trying if you want something different, the Highland Park 18 and the Macallan 17 Cask Stength are both worth checking out.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Malik23 said:


> ...and the Macallan 17 *Cask Stength* are both worth checking out.


Is this a distillery bottle (perhaps the Fine Oak Collection?) or independent bottle?


----------



## fizguy (Jul 26, 2006)

pnoon said:


> If you like the peat monsters, try Ardbeg.


I had some Ardbeg at the recommendation of the guy sitting next to me at a bar about 6 months ago. I was talking to my friend on the other side about Scotch and he piped up to suggest it. I quite liked it. The problem is (as with almost all single malts) they are so darn expensive!!!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

DaveNJ said:


> 30 bucks! What state is this? A bottle of Laphroaig 10 goes for around 50 here in NJ at a discount store. Laphroaig is certainly distinctively Islay. Kinda like chewing on a sea-crusted piece of charcoal (in a good sort of way)


Man, no kidding, I payed $47 here in Park City...


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

DaveNJ said:


> 30 bucks! What state is this? A bottle of Laphroaig 10 goes for around 50 here in NJ at a discount store. Laphroaig is certainly distinctively Islay. Kinda like chewing on a sea-crusted piece of charcoal (in a good sort of way)


Dave...do you live near enough to the border of NY to go on a liquor run? The discount outlets here regularly carry it for around $40


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Chè said:


> Is this a distillery bottle (perhaps the Fine Oak Collection?) or independent bottle?


Just looking at the bottle now, doesn't give an age on it. Could have sworn there was something on the box though. Anyway, it just says Cash Strength and has a red label. Well worth the pickup. Incredibly smooth and with a slight carmel taste at the start. Delicious whisky.


----------

